# URG didn't think my algae eater could finish it!



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Got an algae eater, for my 20 because the algae was so bad I didn't know where my fish was x.x Anyways, within a day he had the one side done, within 3 days everything was done! Now what? I don't have more algae. xD He ate it all!!! pig.... :lol: What can I feed this little piggy? Algae wafers or what?


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Sinking catfood pellets is what I use for my cories!2-3 on a nightime, my betta ignores them so it is perfect!

EDIT: OMG loooooooooove the dt in your pic, he's just too cute!!!Missed the fact that it was you posting though!!!
LOL I'll get used to it


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

BeckyFish97 said:


> Sinking catfood pellets is what I use for my cories!2-3 on a nightime, my betta ignores them so it is perfect!


 my betta loves the sinking wafers :lol:


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

What kind of algae eater is it? Anyways you can feed him algae wafers and somekinds of vegies.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Crowntailed said:


> What kind of algae eater is it? Anyways you can feed him algae wafers and somekinds of vegies.


This. 

I've seen my betta take a couple of nibbles at an algae wafer before. :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Sorry, Siamese Algae Eater. He is maybe an inch and he nommed all that algae back. Even the ornaments are clean -facepalm- LOL Beckyfish sorry I confused you with the DT xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

Lol I should be more careful looking at the name rather than the totally cute pics!!!(bad habit)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha.... If I got a good one of my CT I'd put him on but the booger hides and sulks :roll: drama queen.

So for the algae eater I can leave him in that tank right? it's 20 gallons. Just it's the problem tank :lol: right in the sun's way but that's fine with me. Algae never hurt anyone... except that black hair algae that snagged Rose before >.>


I have sinking shrimp pellets  My oscar chases them in his 80 xD


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

They'll do fine  they're basically made up of the same stuff!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

awesome!!! lol. I know they end up looking like soggy shreddies cereal xD But fishing them out won't be hard. or the betta'll nom it :roll: or try.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

LOL!!!Mine tried once...she got nowhere fast!!!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

hahaha... URG I also have to get epsom salt. Fiona got all bloated up :roll: pig. sorry she was xD 

I cannot get over how clean that tank is though... I can actually SEE my fish :shock:


----------



## ZackyBear (Dec 1, 2011)

Buffet for the algae eater


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah that algae was caked on  I thought... meh... it'll take him like.... 2 weeks. NOOOOOo :roll: underestimated the power of hungry water-critters


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

I think i will get a Siamese Algae Eater for my 35gal, I have a sailfin pleco in there now but because he is growing so large i am going to move him in my 55gal soon. Then once he outgrows that i will have a 100+gal for him.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: I saw a 1 foot pleco. Wanted him!!! but the 80 gallon lacks algae, and it's bigger than my oscar :roll: there were catfish too... but they had tons of algae, but they nommed on the fish's slime coat instead. So I stuck with the scaredy cat algae eater :3


----------



## Crowntailed (Apr 19, 2012)

1 foot is actualy small, they get 18inches! thats why you need atleast 125gal tank for one


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I know lol. Another reason why I didn't want one :roll:


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

Swish always chases the snail's wafers x3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

If I had to use wafers in my sorority someone would end up with a big belly :roll:


----------

